# Having to sign in with email and password every time I use Lightroom



## chrishowe (Jan 12, 2021)

I am still having to sign in every time I go to use Lightroom on my desktop, typing in email then password.  I do not have to sign in on iPad or iPhone.  Also occasionally after a while using Lightroom, it tells me it is closing down and I have to sign in again.  Is there something missing from my Windows 10 or other background system that assists with the sign in process?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jan 12, 2021)

Ensure you're running and signed in on the CC App (check page 16 of your Edit Like a Pro book) - then Lr knows who you are and that you're signed into your account.


----------



## chrishowe (Jan 13, 2021)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Ensure you're running and signed in on the CC App (check page 16 of your Edit Like a Pro book) - then Lr knows who you are and that you're signed into your account.


Thanks but - I have to sign in to the CC App each time so no steps saved! - presume this means that CC App is not in my Windows "System Tray" at start up even though I reinstalled CC App a few weeks back???


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 13, 2021)

Only you can determine that, i.e. do you see the CC app's icon in the system tray? Also, if you open the CC app and check the Preferences>General tab, is the option to "Launch Creative Cloud at login" enabled? It should be, as should the option to always keep it up to date.


----------



## chrishowe (Jan 13, 2021)

Jim Wilde said:


> Only you can determine that, i.e. do you see the CC app's icon in the system tray? Also, if you open the CC app and check the Preferences>General tab, is the option to "Launch Creative Cloud at login" enabled? It should be, as should the option to always keep it up to date.


Aha - thanks for suggestions guys - I found my System Tray (bottom right on task bar) - but no CC icon.  Found online a suggestion to check "Task Manager" (ctrl+shift+esc) - click "more details">"start-up" - here I could see "Creative Cloud Desktop"  which for some reason was not "enabled" - so I enabled it, then restarted PC - still had to login to Creative Cloud and get 6 digit code by text - but then restarted PC again and this time Lightroom opened without login (CC still not visible in System Tray?) - all seems to be sorted - cheers.


----------



## chrishowe (Jan 13, 2021)

chrishowe said:


> Aha - thanks for suggestions guys - I found my System Tray (bottom right on task bar) - but no CC icon.  Found online a suggestion to check "Task Manager" (ctrl+shift+esc) - click "more details">"start-up" - here I could see "Creative Cloud Desktop"  which for some reason was not "enabled" - so I enabled it, then restarted PC - still had to login to Creative Cloud and get 6 digit code by text - but then restarted PC again and this time Lightroom opened without login (CC still not visible in System Tray?) - all seems to be sorted - cheers.


Nope - back to square one - a couple of hours later - switch on PC again - open Lightroom and have to login with email and password again.  CC is running in Task Manager ???


----------



## clee01l (Jan 13, 2021)

chrishowe said:


> but then restarted PC again and this time Lightroom opened without login (CC still not visible in System Tray?) - all seems to be sorted - cheers.


You need to set in the Adobe CC App Manager preferences to run on start up. Adobe need to start and stay resident as a background task (so it will show in the system tray). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrishowe (Jan 14, 2021)

clee01l said:


> You need to set in the Adobe CC App Manager preferences to run on start up. Adobe need to start and stay resident as a background task (so it will show in the system tray).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks - but I already have "Launch Creative Cloud at login" set to On - something weird in my Windows set up maybe?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jan 14, 2021)

Well, today mine started acting up.  I could run Photoshop, but tried to run creative cloud to get a new Lightroom and it required a two factor signed.  So I did -- long pause and it said "you have been signed out". 

So another round of getting my cell phone to get the text message (did I ask for 2 factor?  I didn't think so), sign in again.  "Loading apps..." for a long time and finally it comes up. 

Honestly I'm getting tired of Adobe's licensing techniques getting in the way of using their product.  We really should not have to jump through so many hoops for a product we pay for.   I'm all for preventing piracy, but we need some basic competency in the implementation so we do not spend so much wasted time.


----------



## Rob26 (Feb 12, 2021)

Same problem with Lightroom 9.4 been a problem for some while now. I know my system is old, but had been ok for quite a while 
before this issue.

Rob


----------

